# iBooks inutilisable ?!



## bertol65 (4 Août 2013)

Bonjour, je ne peux plus utiliser ibooks.
J'ai l'affichage suivant : Erreur de configuration. la configuration de votre iPad présente un problème. Restaurez le avec iTunes ou retéléchargez iBooks.
J'ai tenté de restaurer mon ipad en vain : L'ipad n'a pas pu être restauré. this device isn't eligible for the requested build.
Alors que j'avais bien pris soin de cliquer sur sauvegarder et synchroniser avec itunes.

J'ai également téléchargé ibooks mais j'obtiens le même message !
Quelle usine à gaz !
Que faire ?
Merci.


----------



## MiWii (5 Août 2013)

Probablement un beug dû au jailbreak


----------



## bertol65 (5 Août 2013)

Mon ipad jailbreaké fonctionne nickel depuis novembre dernier.
Mais de retour après 6 mois de vacances, donc sans synchronisation avec itunes j'ai modifié le nom de certains de mes livres présents sur mon ipad dans itunes. Peut être est ce là le bug ?


----------



## florian1003 (7 Août 2013)

S'il est jailbreaké, c'est sûrement à cause de ça.


----------

